# [gestion de l'energie] batterie et luminosité dans kde

## 22decembre

Bonjour

Il me manque deux petites choses pour gérer correctement l'énergie de mon portable (EDIT : Acer Aspire 7730z) :

La luminosité et la batterie au démarrage.

J'ai KDE4 (version 4.4.4 au 20 juin 2010) et je viens d'installer un noyau TuxOnIce. L'hibernation fonctionne impec, aucun soucis de ce côté.

Mais ma batterie n'est reconnue que lorsqu'elle est débranchée à l'origine. Si l'adaptateur secteur est branché, la batterie n'est pas vue par Kde (le plasmoïd à côté de l'horloge ET le module de config de PowerDevil). Il faut alors que je débranche l'adaptateur pour que la batterie "se reveille".

La luminosité est également mal réglée au démarrage. J'aimerais placer un script dans le niveau d'éxecution boot, mais je ne sais quelle commande y écrire. Par contre, je sais (à peu près) qui le lance : hal ! Lorsque je règle l'écran avec KDE, j'ai ceci dans les messages de syslog :

```

Jun 20 22:11:01 luciole hald[5957]: 22:11:01.079 [D] hotplug.c:480: checking event /sys/devices/virtual/backlight/acpi_video0, action: 4

Jun 20 22:11:01 luciole hald[5957]: 22:11:01.079 [D] hotplug.c:397: event /sys/devices/virtual/backlight/acpi_video0: skip ourselves and all later events

Jun 20 22:11:01 luciole hald[5957]: 22:11:01.079 [I] hotplug.c:121: /sys/devices/virtual/backlight/acpi_video0 is a device (store)

Jun 20 22:11:01 luciole hald[5957]: 22:11:01.079 [I] device.c:5132: refresh_dev: subsys=backlight

Jun 20 22:11:01 luciole hald[5957]: 22:11:01.079 [D] hotplug.c:500: events queued = 0, events in progress = 0

Jun 20 22:11:01 luciole hald[5957]: 22:11:01.080 [D] hotplug.c:505: Hotplug-queue empty now ... no hotplug events in progress

Jun 20 22:11:01 luciole hald[5957]: 22:11:01.139 [I] device.c:1894: Removing locks from ':1.304'

Jun 20 22:11:01 luciole hald[5957]: 22:11:01.141 [I] osspec.c:251: SEQNUM=1686, ACTION=change, SUBSYSTEM=backlight, DEVPATH=/sys/devices/virtual/backlight/acpi_video0, DEVNAME=, IFINDEX=0

Jun 20 22:11:01 luciole hald[5957]: 22:11:01.141 [D] hotplug.c:480: checking event /sys/devices/virtual/backlight/acpi_video0, action: 4

Jun 20 22:11:01 luciole hald[5957]: 22:11:01.141 [D] hotplug.c:397: event /sys/devices/virtual/backlight/acpi_video0: skip ourselves and all later events

Jun 20 22:11:01 luciole hald[5957]: 22:11:01.141 [I] hotplug.c:121: /sys/devices/virtual/backlight/acpi_video0 is a device (store)

Jun 20 22:11:01 luciole hald[5957]: 22:11:01.141 [I] device.c:5132: refresh_dev: subsys=backlight

Jun 20 22:11:01 luciole hald[5957]: 22:11:01.141 [D] hotplug.c:500: events queued = 0, events in progress = 0

Jun 20 22:11:01 luciole hald[5957]: 22:11:01.141 [D] hotplug.c:505: Hotplug-queue empty now ... no hotplug events in progress

Jun 20 22:11:11 luciole hald-addon-cpufreq: [6011]: 22:11:11.015 [D] addon-cpufreq.c:1053: Received DBus message with member GetCPUFreqAvailableGovernors

Jun 20 22:11:11 luciole hald-addon-cpufreq: [6011]: 22:11:11.015 [D] addon-cpufreq.c:1054: Received DBus message with path /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer

Jun 20 22:11:11 luciole hald[5957]: 22:11:11.029 [I] device.c:1894: Removing locks from ':1.305'
```

Donc voila ! Je ne sais pas où chercher l'erreur sur la batterie, ni le processus à mettre dans mon script...

Suggestions ?

----------

## 22decembre

J'ai découvert comment modifier la luminosité, via sysfs :

```
19:20:39 root@luciole:~ # echo 9 > /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
```

----------

